
Harvard’s nondiscrimination hypocrisy - maverick_iceman
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/harvards-nondiscrimination-hypocrisy/2017/04/21/519cff78-2540-11e7-b503-9d616bd5a305_story.html?tid=ss_tw&utm_term=.8080481e5427
======
Caveman_Coder
This is why I ditched the so-called "progressive left" a couple of years
ago...too much hypocritical bullshit. I've been reading some of Rousseau's
political writings on liberty, after having done an extensive exploration of
J.S. Mill, and it has definitely given me a new perspective with which I now
view the shenanigans occurring on a lot of college campuses.

